# Randy's Donut Thread (that was his idea from the beginning)



## Meatbucket (Dec 20, 2010)

I know you do.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 21, 2010)

I know I want some.


----------



## Randy (Dec 21, 2010)

I fucking love glazed donuts.


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 21, 2010)

Randy said:


> I fucking love glazed donuts.


You're damn right you do.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 21, 2010)

Boston Cream for the win.


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 21, 2010)

The chocolate bar is another personal favourite.

Fuck it, I need to retitle this thread "Favourite Donuts".


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 21, 2010)

Meatbucket said:


> The chocolate bar is another personal favourite.
> 
> Fuck it, I need to retitle this thread "Favourite Donuts".





This is making me rage. Want donuts!


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 21, 2010)

You know, I think I will buy some in the morning.

And since it's the holiday season, I strongly urge you to do the same... Dunno what the holiday season has to do with it though, but it just felt like the right thing to say.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 21, 2010)

Meatbucket said:


> You know, I think I will buy some in the morning.
> 
> And since it's the holiday season, I strongly urge you to do the same... Dunno what the holiday season has to do with it though, but it just felt like the right thing to say.



Sadly, the funds won't allow that.  Doughnut time will come though.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 21, 2010)

I reign supreme.


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 21, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Sadly, the funds won't allow that.  Doughnut time will come though.


I will buy you a dozen one day. You have my sword...er...word. You have my word.



The Armada said:


> I reign supreme.



I...I...


----------



## JamesM (Dec 21, 2010)

I've made them. 

They.

Are.

INCREDIBLE.


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 21, 2010)

The Armada said:


> I've made them.
> 
> They.
> 
> ...


You and your donuts reign supreme.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 21, 2010)

Basically, doughnuts with any kind of filling win in my book. Someone should make a two chambered doughnut with vanilla pudding on one side, and banana on the other side. I'd call it something crazy like the double barrel or *cough* cream explosion.


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 21, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Basically, doughnuts with any kind of filling win in my book. Someone should make a two chambered doughnut with vanilla pudding on one side, and banana on the other side. I'd call it something crazy like the double barrel or *cough* cream explosion.


I...I fucking love you for that idea.

And for those that don't like vanilla or banana, one with chocolate on one side and peanut butter on the other.

Fuck it. You know what Ittoa? We're starting a donut chain, right the fuck now.

+1


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 21, 2010)

Meatbucket said:


> I...I fucking love you for that idea.
> 
> And for those that don't like vanilla or banana, one with chocolate on one side and peanut butter on the other.
> 
> ...



Sounds good to me.


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 21, 2010)

this may look scary, and i rarely ever have doughnuts, but this one has to be the best one i ever had. its mint chocolate doughnut. and t he doughnut itself is made of some really interesting choco powder, so its a bit bitter, and the icing is a bit sweet and the coolness from the mint really works together:


----------



## Evil7 (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 21, 2010)

mmmm fresh donuts...


----------



## Cabinet (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, I'm off to the store. Thanks.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 21, 2010)

I want a baker's dozen of these. K thx bai!


----------



## synrgy (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm only interested when they have this sign in the window turned on:


----------



## Origin (Dec 21, 2010)

Honey cruller, boston cream and apple fritters, forgoddamnever.


----------



## leandroab (Dec 21, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Boston Cream for the win.



You know that rhymed, right? 

Also, this is funny cuz, as everybody here probably knows i'm in the USA as we speak. And I already bought 24 krispy kreme doughnuts...

hmmm USA indulgence

Also, american milk tastes SOOOO much better than brazilian one. Fuck that i'm stayin here forevs


----------



## AK DRAGON (Dec 21, 2010)

Damn you!!!
Now I have to search for an Old fashioned glazed in a city I don't know


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 21, 2010)

AK DRAGON said:


> Damn you!!!
> Now I have to search for an Old fashioned glazed in a city I don't know


Oh, I think you know why, because donuts are one of the greatest gifts humans created for ourselves.


----------



## matt397 (Dec 21, 2010)

This:






Or This:


----------



## leandroab (Dec 21, 2010)

Just had a chocolate glazed one.

Mmmmm Hmmm, bitch!


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 21, 2010)

leandroab said:


> Also, american milk tastes SOOOO much better than brazilian one. Fuck that i'm stayin here forevs




I wouldn't mind having you here. If you do decide to move here, you have to bring some brazillian sluts so that we can have a cultural exchange. 


And yeah, my favorite donuts are bear claws and apple fritters. I'm also a big fan of cinnamon rolls.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 21, 2010)

^Thumbs up for Brazilian sluts!

Also, Leandro, I think you'll find that a lot of processed beverages will taste different in the US as opposed to Brazil. Well, I thought yours tasted different when I was down in Brasilia.


----------



## Randy (Dec 21, 2010)

Being surrounded by oceans of tanned, jiggling asses changes your receptiveness to food.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 21, 2010)

Good point. Yeah, that was a highlight, that was definitely a highlight.


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 22, 2010)

Brazilian asses and dounts. I like where this is going.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 22, 2010)

Meatbucket said:


> Brazilian asses and dounts. I like where this is going.



Yep, but we need coffee up in here too. Can't say I like the taste of donuts dunked in ass....


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 22, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> Yep, but we need coffee up in here too.





ghstofperdition said:


> coffee up in here





ghstofperdition said:


> coffee





ghstofperdition said:


> coffee





ghstofperdition said:


> coffee



I HATE COFFEE! Ruining my thread! Someone remove this nuisance!
GUARDS!

Nah, I kid, but I really do hate coffee.


----------



## Cabinet (Dec 22, 2010)

I like music about donuts


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 22, 2010)

Meatbucket said:


> Brazilian asses and dounts. I like where this is going.



Brazilian ass donut....


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 22, 2010)

Meatbucket said:


> I HATE COFFEE! Ruining my thread! Someone remove this nuisance!
> GUARDS!
> 
> Nah, I kid, but I really do hate coffee.



Same here. Let me get some milk with my sugar covered bread.


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 22, 2010)

Brazilian ass donut-core is going to be the next big genre.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 22, 2010)

Meatbucket said:


> Brazilian ass donut-core is going to be the next big genre.



 That legitimately made me laugh in real life.


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 22, 2010)

Just you wait, you'll see. I swear to fucking god that some stupid ass -core is going to be huge.
1. Hardcore
2. Metalcore
3. Deathcore
4. Brazilianassdonutcore
5. ????????
6. PROFIT


----------



## Randy (Dec 22, 2010)

Remember that old Looney Tunes cartoon where the somebody (I think Bugs Bunny?) fills a donut up with coffee by pulling a trigger on it like one of those old pens?


----------



## Mr Violence (Dec 22, 2010)

Randy said:


> Remember that old Looney Tunes cartoon where the somebody (I think Bugs Bunny?) fills a donut up with coffee by pulling a trigger on it like one of those old pens?



It made me happy that I remember this exact cartoon. I can picture it.

Also, no jelly donut love???


----------



## Captain Axx (Dec 22, 2010)

Mr Violence said:


> It made me happy that I remember this exact cartoon. I can picture it.
> 
> Also, no jelly donut love???


 
curses! you've just made me hungry! 

i love donuts very much.


----------



## Bevo (Dec 22, 2010)

Donuts, the worlds most perfect food!

Best in Canada is Honeys in Deep Cove BC, deep fried bread covered with honey and served by a honey with money under her shirt mmmm

http://www.yelp.ca/biz/honey-doughnuts-and-goodies-north-vancouver


----------



## leandroab (Dec 22, 2010)

Meatbucket said:


> God dammit...my fucking donut thread...





I'm so sorry man. I think it's all my fault.

I'll have a donut in your honor. 

Lol i love the USA... so much food haha


----------



## leandroab (Dec 22, 2010)

Meatbucket said:


> Brazilian asses were fine. But this is too crazy! Bring back the donut! (New band name)



After the Donut
Between the Donut and Me
Beneath the Donut


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 22, 2010)

As fascinating as woman pouring milk all over their sugerbits are, this thread is only for the sugerbits known as donuts. 

Even Krispy Kream threads on the internet are closing, what the fuck Krispy Kream? What. The. Fuck. I want my glaze. AND BAKER'S DOZEN!


----------



## Razzy (Dec 22, 2010)

Edit: HILARIOUS mod title edit. HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## leandroab (Dec 22, 2010)

Bought these from krispy kreme!!


----------



## Razzy (Dec 23, 2010)

This thread just hasn't done as well as the last one.


----------



## Necris (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## TheWreck (Dec 23, 2010)

^^Simply Wow!!


----------



## techcoreriffman (Dec 23, 2010)

Chris you little bastard! You divided by zero again!


----------



## Randy (Dec 23, 2010)

Razzy said:


> This thread just hasn't done as well as the last one.



Well hopefully this gives it a nice little kick in the pants. 

If anything else NSFW gets posted or this thread drifts to far off-topic, the offenders get a month long ban.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 23, 2010)

Bavarian cream, yet another elusive and tasty morsel. Get one if you dare.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 23, 2010)

Whoever put custard in Donuts is a genius. Gotta love it.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Dec 23, 2010)

There's something wrong with it...



ittoa666 said:


>







_fix'd _


----------



## GATA4 (Dec 23, 2010)

soliloquy said:


> this may look scary, and i rarely ever have doughnuts, but this one has to be the best one i ever had. its mint chocolate doughnut. and t he doughnut itself is made of some really interesting choco powder, so its a bit bitter, and the icing is a bit sweet and the coolness from the mint really works together:



Holy. Crapping. Balls. 

I want to eat that with my mouth.


----------



## leandroab (Dec 23, 2010)

GATA4 said:


> I want to eat that with my mouth.



Could you suggest eating with something else?


----------



## JamesM (Dec 24, 2010)

^Eat with your butt, poop out your mouth.


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 24, 2010)

I give up. I just give up. Besides, donuts are the important matter here.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 24, 2010)

^That looks like fried, boneless chicken.


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 24, 2010)

You've never seen or had apple fritters?


----------



## heavy7-665 (Dec 25, 2010)

YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUM


----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 7, 2011)

you guys are dicks.  
Really wanting some donuts.... 
DAS?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 7, 2011)

Encephalon5 said:


> you guys are dicks.
> Really wanting some donuts....
> DAS?


----------



## JamesM (Jan 7, 2011)

My collection. You jelly?


----------



## technomancer (Jan 7, 2011)

I am developing an addiction to Dunkin Donuts toasted coconut donuts... cake donut, glaze, covered in toasted coconut


----------



## JamesM (Jan 7, 2011)

^This plus dark roasted black coffee is amazing.


----------



## Meatbucket (Jan 7, 2011)

Fuck man. I need to get my fix on.


----------



## GATA4 (Jan 8, 2011)

matt397 said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you look at these in the middle....they kinda look like bum holes?


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 8, 2011)

Reading this thread earlier today resulted in many glazed donut holes being digested in my stomach. This is a diet-ruining thread for sure.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 8, 2011)

I decide to start working out again, then I open this thread. Fuck.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 8, 2011)

This somehow makes me want donuts. I love tim hortons old fashioned glaze (even with their current crappifying of the whole place the last 2 years.)


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 8, 2011)

i will do some dirty things for a cruller.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 9, 2011)

These are the best donuts ever. Simple.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Jan 9, 2011)

Best thing ever fresh from Thomas the baker's.


----------



## Asrial (Jan 9, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> I decide to start working out again, then I open this thread. Fuck.


I feel your pain mate.


----------



## TheSilentWater (Jan 9, 2011)

Serious DAS going on here.


----------



## leandroab (Jan 12, 2011)

TheSilentWater said:


> Serious DAS going on here.




DAS is gut!


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jan 12, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> These are the best donuts ever. Simple.



I think these donuts remind me of Havana Ginger's tits


----------



## Randy (Jan 12, 2011)

^


Carefully note me not agreeing or disagreeing.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm currently having a cup of coffee and a banana nut muffin with a hint of cinnamon sprinkled on top and it is amazing.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jan 12, 2011)

Necris said:


>



That's almost NSFW...... almost.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 12, 2011)

^  I can almost feel my arteries hardening just looking at it.


----------



## Meatbucket (Jan 12, 2011)

It's more of not safe for your butthole than anything. Mudbutt kills.


----------



## leandroab (Jan 13, 2011)

Deadnightshade said:


> I think these donuts remind me of Havana Ginger's tits


----------



## ZEBOV (Jan 14, 2011)

Meatbucket said:


> It's more of not safe for your butthole than anything. Mudbutt kills.



That kind of thing will make me shart. I've gotten to be careful of where I go after eating certain kinds of foods. I took a few weeks for me to figure it out, but my dad's sausage and gravy were making me shart a few hours after eating it. ALL of a previous girlfriend's dad's cooking caused the same thing.
I just realized this as I was typing that, all of that has various seasonings. My ex's dad is Cajun, so there's some kind of seasoning in EVERYTHING he cooked. And of course the sausage and that particular gravy has some kind of seasoning. I must be allergic to some kind of seasoning.


----------



## Rick (Jan 14, 2011)

If any of you come to Austin, I'll take you to Mrs. Johnson's Donuts at around midnight. This place is open 24 hours but as you're ordering your donuts, they give you free donuts while you wait. Plus, they have chocolate and regular milk to wash it all down.


----------



## Meatbucket (Jan 15, 2011)

Rick said:


> If any of you come to Austin, I'll take you to Mrs. Johnson's Donuts at around midnight. This place is open 24 hours but as you're ordering your donuts, they give you free donuts while you wait. Plus, they have chocolate and regular milk to wash it all down.


I'll see you on Monday.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 15, 2011)

Rick said:


> If any of you come to Austin, I'll take you to Mrs. Johnson's Donuts at around midnight. This place is open 24 hours but as you're ordering your donuts, they give you free donuts while you wait. Plus, they have chocolate and regular milk to wash it all down.



That's the most epic thing ever. Will take note of that so when I'm in Texas, I can go there.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 27, 2011)

Once I went to a birthday party and the cake was in the shape of a castle(well, it was supposed to, but it ended up looking eerily similar to the state of Texas) made entirely out of FUCKING DONUTS. And it wasn't just one kind, it was chocolate frosted, Boston creme, chocolate, glazed, Boston creme, jelly. Plus the cake was covered in what seemed like half an inch of buttermilk frosting.

It was one of the best cakes I ever had.


----------



## leandroab (Jan 27, 2011)

Had some Boston Kreme a couple of days ago...

'Mmmmmmmerica


ahhaha


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 27, 2011)

leandroab said:


> Had some Boston Kreme a couple of days ago...
> 
> 'Mmmmmmmerica
> 
> ...




If you continue your current pace of consuming donuts, they are going to charge you 2 plane tickets to get home


----------



## leandroab (Jan 27, 2011)

cwhitey2 said:


> If you continue your current pace of consuming donuts, they are going to charge you 2 plane tickets to get home



I know! I'm a donut whore!


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 28, 2011)

Before going vegan, I used to eat too many Boston Creams.

When I was real skinny, I used to go into Tim Horton's and buy all of them so no one else could have any.


----------



## Rick (Jan 28, 2011)

Meatbucket said:


> I'll see you on Monday.





ittoa666 said:


> That's the most epic thing ever. Will take note of that so when I'm in Texas, I can go there.


----------



## Meatbucket (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## Rick (Jan 28, 2011)

^ 

That's awesome.


----------

